# GSDs and human emotions



## Zeeva

What emotions do you think GSDs feel? give an example of how you saw that emotion expressed by your GSD. For example I think Zeeva feels guilty if I scold her for not heeling properly. She expresses it by putting her ears back and correcting herself with blinking puppy eyes.

The emotions I most wonder about are: do they understand the concept of fairness? Love? Anger (not human being angry but do they get angry?) Etc...


----------



## PaddyD

All GSDs (or all dogs, for that matter) don't have the same 'emotional' makeup. There may be similarities but they are individuals, so one can't generalize and say what emotions GSDs feel. Reactions to correction or any other treatment vary from dog to dog.


----------



## TheActuary

They certainly feel some emotions: fear, love, anger, happiness/content 

Though, I doubt they feel guilt. It's more likely that she was upset that you were scolding her not that she feels guilty about her own actions.

I think guilt is primarily a human emotion.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

TheActuary said:


> Though, I doubt they feel guilt. It's more likely that she was upset that you were scolding her not that she feels guilty about her own actions.


I agree. There's actually an excellent book about dogs and emotion that I highly recommend - For the Love of a Dog: Understanding Emotion in You and Your Best Friend: For the Love of a Dog -General Dog Training Books at Patricia McConnell

Patricia McConnell, Ph.D, is a Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist and the Adjunct Associate Professor in Zoology at the University of Wisconsin-Madison.


----------



## PaddyD

I don't think dogs feel guilt or love. What looks like guilt is fear that they will be punished or that something good will be removed. What looks like love is trust that this trustworthy person will remain trustworthy and keep good things coming my way. Fear is fear, anger is sometimes fear in disguise as in: offense is the best defense.... and sometimes it is just plain anger.


----------



## Todd

If not guilt, what would it be when you get the ears down, tail between legs, "I got into something while you were gone" welcome home? It certainly wasn't fear since Heidi so very rarely got into anything, it was sort of funny when she did. Usually it involved a trash can inspection if there was something interesting in there and I forgot to hide it.

About the only time I ever gave her a strong verbal or other correction was when she went off on other dogs that had the nerve to bark at her ;-) Never did fix that...

I definitely agree with fear, love, anger, happiness, and contentment. There's probably a few more that I can't think of right now. I also agree with Paddy that the emotional makeup is different between dogs. Heidi seemed to be much more expressive across the spectrum than Abby. Anyhow, I'm curious what the others think...


----------



## Emoore

Todd said:


> If not guilt, what would it be when you get the ears down, tail between legs, "I got into something while you were gone" welcome home?


appeasement gesture:
Dog Communication: Appeasement Gestures


----------



## TheActuary

PaddyD said:


> I don't think dogs feel guilt or love. What looks like guilt is fear that they will be punished or that something good will be removed. What looks like love is trust that this trustworthy person will remain trustworthy and keep good things coming my way. Fear is fear, anger is sometimes fear in disguise as in: offense is the best defense.... and sometimes it is just plain anger.


I think they do feel love... perhaps not the same kind of love human's feel, though. What is love really? It's attachment, trust, fondness, etc. I think dogs feel all of these things to some degree.

It would explain why a dog likes one member of the family more than others, though he might trust the whole family. He loves his owner more than the rest of the family.

Regardless whether its love or trust, I think the outcome is the same... a loyal companion.


----------



## PaddyD

Todd said:


> *If not guilt, what would it be when you get the ears down, tail between legs,* "I got into something while you were gone" welcome home? It certainly wasn't fear since Heidi so very rarely got into anything, it was sort of funny when she did. Usually it involved a trash can inspection if there was something interesting in there and I forgot to hide it.
> 
> About the only time I ever gave her a strong verbal or other correction was when she went off on other dogs that had the nerve to bark at her ;-) Never did fix that...
> 
> I definitely agree with fear, love, anger, happiness, and contentment. There's probably a few more that I can't think of right now. I also agree with Paddy that the emotional makeup is different between dogs. Heidi seemed to be much more expressive across the spectrum than Abby. Anyhow, I'm curious what the others think...


I will stand by what I said "I don't think dogs feel guilt or love. What looks like guilt is fear that they will be punished or that something good will be removed."
Ears down and tail between legs is fear, not guilt.


----------



## Todd

Emoore said:


> appeasement gesture:
> Dog Communication: Appeasement Gestures


I understand the appeasement gesture, but what is she appeasing me for? The only time she did it was when she got into something. 99 days out of 100 (actually probably 999 out of 1000) she was at the door with her tail wagging.


----------



## Todd

PaddyD said:


> I will stand by what I said "I don't think dogs feel guilt or love. What looks like guilt is fear that they will be punished or that something good will be removed."
> Ears down and tail between legs is fear, not guilt.


Paddy, I agree with you 99% of the time, so I get a kick out of this. Wish the discussion could be face to face with a cold one! I would make for a good evening...the academic in me loves a rational discussion.

Since Heidi was adopted, maybe it was fear from her previous owners? Maybe I didn't describe the posture correctly, but it really didn't seem like fear. Then again, one other thing I learned in the academic studies was what I don't know. And "everything about dogs is high on the list of stuff I don't know." If anyone wants bored with stats let me know, I got that covered


----------



## PaddyD

Todd said:


> I understand the appeasement gesture, but what is she appeasing me for? The only time she did it was when she got into something. 99 days out of 100 (actually probably 999 out of 1000) she was at the door with her tail wagging.


Maybe the problem is understanding the difference between fear and guilt. Guilt has a conscience associated and is remorseful for doing something that hurts someone else. Fear has no conscience and is concerned that they will suffer for something, no matter the reason... but ONE reason could be knowing they did something they should not have, not caring who got hurt just caring that they got (or might get) found out.


----------



## Jax08

Yes. I think they do. Here's a previous thread. See the article posted on CNN about the study done.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/157402-feelings-emotions.html

I think that we often apply our logic and humanize dogs. They do think differently. But I think it's short sighted to think that they don't feel emotions.

We know they feel fear. We know they feel happiness. We know they can display jealousy.

Guilt and shame are learned responses to actions. I do not think "guilt" is an emotion at all. Since dogs do not have constructed "societal norms" then it stands to reason they don't feel guilt or shame. What makes an American feel guilt/shame is not the same as someone in a different culture. But fear/love/happiness/jealousy are universal.


----------



## PaddyD

Jax08 said:


> Yes. I think they do. Here's a previous thread. See the article posted on CNN about the study done.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/157402-feelings-emotions.html
> 
> I think that we often apply our logic and humanize dogs. They do think differently. But I think it's short sighted to think that they don't feel emotions.
> 
> We know they feel fear. We know they feel happiness. We know they can display jealousy.
> 
> Guilt and shame are learned responses to actions. I do not think "guilt" is an emotion at all. Since dogs do not have constructed "societal norms" then it stands to reason they don't feel guilt or shame. What makes an American feel guilt/shame is not the same as someone in a different culture. But fear/love/happiness/jealousy are universal.


There will always be studies and more studies to prove that previous studies were in error.
As for love being universal in dogs, I'm on the fence about that. I like to believe that my previous dog loved me but I tend to think that my current dog (GSD) is more about trust than love. I.E.: once she doesn't think she can trust me then all bets are off. Whereas I think my previous dog (mutt) would have stuck by me no matter what.
JMHO


----------



## Todd

PaddyD said:


> Maybe the problem is understanding the difference between fear and guilt. Guilt has a conscience associated and is remorseful for doing something that hurts someone else. Fear has no conscience and is concerned that they will suffer for something, no matter the reason... *but ONE reason could be knowing they did something they should not have,* not caring who got hurt just caring that they got (or might get) found out.


Outstanding! I agree with your description of the process if not necessarily the semantics to describe it. I'm certainly open to a better word than guilt, I just didn't care for "fear" to describe the situation although not knowing her past, that may be a fair description, but she never had a reason to fear me. 

I have not seen this in Abby yet, but the guy that had her before me really had her well trained for inside behavior. In the nine months I've had her, she got into the trash once (at Mom's house). Mom beat me home so I don't know what Abby did, but I don't think she would react in the same way that Heidi did...guess this goes back the "dogs are different" discussion.

Sorry for the slight hijack...now back to normal programming.

Can we start a discussion about degrees of happiness? Again, haven't seen this in Abby. She is sort of one-level happy when we do something. Heidi however was quite a bit different. Walk=happy. Ball=happy. Truck ride=??? Joy? She just went crazy when we were going for a truck ride. Think my verbal skills might let me down on this one.


----------



## Zoeys momma

I always believed guilt is not in innate emotion in humans. In fact studies have shown that guilt is a taught emotion. We actually teach babies..guilt.. And so forth children..into adult hood

So for a dog... Mmnnnn... But do I think they know they did something wrong at times..yes...is it guilt ..mmnnn
Fear- I know I did something wrong..iam in trouble..... Yeah that one... 

But... I only beleive this because of what I was taught in my psychology classes. Maybe my professors know not of what they speak about? 

I had a dog once... I swear... She would do the same thing..home perfect condition..greets me at door ..tail wagging.. Dog greets me at door... Tail tucked..not happy to see me- house in shambles..

Xoxoxo


----------



## llombardo

Is this fear or guilt?

1501295346567 - YouTube


----------



## PaddyD

Todd said:


> I agree with your description of the process *if not necessarily the semantics* to describe it.


Touche'
Should have proof-read that one.


----------



## msvette2u

llombardo said:


> Is this fear or guilt?
> 
> 1501295346567 - YouTube


Avoidance based on fear because of a past incident. 
When the owner acts "A", "B" happens shortly thereafter.

I gave this example before - some of our dogs were adopted as adults and thus, if anyone has a potty accident - _any_one, not just them - the dogs scolded for potty accidents look just like that. Especially if I say "Oh no, who did this!?" Even if I say it in more of a happy/not scolding tone.

The one dog we raised from a puppy is lucky, we never rubbed her nose or swatted or scolded her. For one thing, her spine has some issues and she can't always control where she goes, or when, so why scold her!? 

She is about the only one who doesn't freak out when there's potty on the floor.
The others have bad associations with potty in the house, so even if it isn't them, they start looking like that dog does. One could say they look "guilty".
Really, they are just afraid they'll get romped on because there's potty on the floor.


----------



## atruepastime

About the guilty expression that dogs sometimes have when they think they'll get in trouble... I was at one point unsure as to whether my gsd did in fact feel guilty as every time she stole food and there was evidence for it she would act very "sorry" ears back, lips pulled back, eyes sad and tail tucked.. until the other day! I got home and the cake that was accidentally left on the countertop was eaten with the plate and cling rap on the ground. My gsd did her usual guilty face so I made her vomit with epson salts (its common practice here in aus to use epson salts rather than peroxide, most vets freak out at the idea of hydrogen peroxide being used to induce vomiting here) anyway, low and behold.. no cake in her belly, I then made my foster kelpie cross pup vomit and out came what looked like the entire cake.. he had no guilty expression, was happy to see me doing his little happy "welcome home" dance, thats when I was reaffirmed that my gsd's guilty expression was in association to there being evidence. In her mind she knows that if mum sees wrappings or cutlery or dishes on the ground I am in big trouble.. not that I have ever yelled or gotten mad at her when she has stolen food, but she is sensitive enough to pick up my mood (mainly frustration and worry) when she does steal food and knows that it upsets me. While dogs live in the moment, the associations they make with events and environments are often made in "still frame" memories, so if the situation repeats under the same or similar settings, their previous encounter and response to the encounter can be repeated.


----------



## LaRen616

When I am sad or crying, Sinister get's very pushy with me. He will either give me his paw, lean against me or nudge me to touch him. Then he sits perfectly still while I hug his neck and cry into his fur. :wub:


----------



## Jo_in_TX

I certainly think that dogs feel something akin to love. They grieve the loss of companions (human, canine, feline) strongly and for a long period of time in some cases.


----------



## Zoeys momma

I know with out a doubt...they have senses..they feel... They understand.

I was reading this thread again and flashed back to when my son was attacked by a dog... 80 sutures..we had just come home from the hospital not sure how a 4 year old would react to seeing dogs... Our dogs did not attack him. But we carried him into the house. 
Went to put him down on the couch ...our dogs..it's like they knew..they knew... They both went over to him..

The golden retriever came over and gently laid her head on his stomach and the sheltie..leaped up on the couch which she never ever ever did. Laid right down beside him. Neither have I seen so calm in my life.

They knew we were all worried and sad and Liam their little buddy was hurt.

The more I think about it. Who are we to even know what a dog feels or knows... When we really think about it. I think now that I flash back in memories and experiences with all my past dogs. Each is so different ...I know this for sure..they know things...that's for sure.

Hugs


----------



## Debbieg

in Benny I have noticed him feeling what seems to be fear, jealousy, excitement,anger, attachment("love"), an "I am the boss emotion" with the other dogs in the family, lust, vigilance, grumpiness (When I was on a 3 day trip last month he basically stayed by the front door and grumbled when DH tried to get him to go to bed, ) impatience, joy, possesiveness, contentment.

I have never sensed him feeling guilt.


----------



## katieliz

there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that dogs feel love.


----------



## OriginalWacky

I think dogs have a lot of emotions, but that they don't always feel them the same way people do. I think they are capable of basic emotions, but not so much the more complex ones.


----------



## PupperLove

There is a subtle difference between what I believe to be guilt and fear. When I have seen Jackson in fear his tail was not wagging. When I see him displaying what I believe to be guilt, he is displaying almost the same body language, crouched with his ears back BUT, he slowly creeps towards me and the tip of his tail wags! He also 'checks for pee' as my husband and I say. There's a difference he shows with his shamefullness and fear. It's quite funny when he's 'guilty', he cracks me up every time.


----------



## Gmthrust

Jax wrote, "*I think that we often apply our logic and humanize dogs. They do think differently. But I think it's short sighted to think that they don't feel emotions.*

"*We know they feel fear. We know they feel happiness. We know they can display jealousy.*

"*Guilt and shame are learned responses to actions. I do not think "guilt" is an emotion at all. Since dogs do not have constructed "societal norms" then it stands to reason they don't feel guilt or shame. What makes an American feel guilt/shame is not the same as someone in a different culture. But fear/love/happiness/jealousy are universal.*" (Re: #*13*.)

Maybe dogs *do* have constructed "societal norms".......I mean dogs have been hanging out with humans for thousands upon thousands of years....evolving for us by us. So, I wonder perhaps positively yes dogs do possess the ability to formulate a quasi-semi-sort-of-familiar social construction that's not yet fully finger-printed by expert PhD'ers who tell us all what to think about the inner-happenings of dogs........

If this is true.....that we know.... "....*they feel fear. We know they feel happiness. We know they can display jealousy.*" Are not those emotes relative constructs too? For example, my younger brother, when he was in toddler-hood, was abjectly horrified of Santa, the Easter Bunny, Clowns, etc., he had to be TAUGHT to FEEL happiness toward these things! Years later, with my older sister's daughter, the same thing occurred during the toddler stage.....my niece HAD to be TAUGHT to feel HAPPINESS...how to feel LOVE....for things that are not even real.

Now, I know that comparing humans to dogs isn't right, the difference is too huge, but if dogs can't feel shame nor guilt because those are human constructs then neither can they feel empathy or altruism. Right? But I think some dogs can. Just like I think some people can; a dog's inner-process of the ability is in there......I just don't know how to prove it.

"* What makes an American feel guilt/shame is not the same as someone in a different culture.*" This sentence says it all for me....inner-workings are a process which is relative to the individual even within a different culture. What this Eskimo might feel....could be totally opposite to what that Eskimo feels....and the European perhaps feels a whole 'nuther way. But dogs can't at all? I think for some, maybe they do....it's just as individual and not yet declared by the Dr. So-n-So Know-it-alls.


----------



## Chicagocanine

llombardo said:


> Is this fear or guilt?
> 
> 1501295346567 - YouTube


The dog is responding to the human's reaction, not feeling guilty for chewing something up.
I haven't been able to find it lately anymore but for a while there was a video online of a person scattering garbage around the kitchen and then letting the dog in, and the dog acted in the sort of way people usually call "guilty" and when the person said "What did you do? Did you make this mess?" or something like that the dog acted even more like what people normally would call"guilty". Yet the dog had not done anything 'wrong'. The human scattered the trash. 
I wish I could find that video again.


----------



## huntergreen

while at the wolf preserve in columbia nj, wolf expert described the social structure, and stated the pack feels loss a the death of or removal of a pack member. they display their emotional loss with wolf howls and specific behavior. articles in national geo also lean towards dogs feel emotion. i will leave it to others to speculate the emotions dogs feel. i am satisfied that they do feel and that is enough for me.


----------



## Samba

Dogs don't feel guilty in my estimation. I have had many people over the years mistake this in their dogs.

We do not know exactly how human emotions work regarding the interactions of different parts of the brain. Animals have different brains than ours. I am pretty darn sure animals have emotion in their lives. How they compare to human emotions, we do not know but I bet there are some very significant differences. Brain structure may really matter in these things.


----------



## Jax08

Dogs May Mourn as Deeply as Humans Do - US News and World Report



> Grief is one of the basic emotions dogs experience, just like people, said Dr. Sophia Yin, a San Francisco-based veterinarian and applied animal behaviorist. Dogs also feel fear, happiness, sadness, anger, as well as possessiveness.


----------



## ladyfreckles

Animals have emotions, though to what degree is up for questioning.

You cannot be taught to feel an emotion if your brain is incapable of feeling that emotion in the first place. Emotions are related to chemicals and reactions in the brain. So even if you're taught to associate an object or person with a specific emotion, you have to be able to feel that emotion in the first place. You can't teach a car how to fly just like you can't teach a person to feel emotions their brain is incapable of creating. Sociopaths are a prime example of this. Emotions are something that we learn to associate with external things despite the emotions themselves being very internal.

Guilt isn't as simple as people think it is. Guilt doesn't require you to have actually done anything wrong--you can feel guilty even if it's not your fault. Guilt is a subset of anxiety and thus fear. If a dog is acting guilty the dog is anxious/upset about something that has happened, whether they did it or not, because they realize you associate that thing happening with "bad". So yes, they are capable of it. I don't think they actively think about it being their fault, but it's merely a sign of fear. The actual emotion a dog is feeling is anxiety/fear.

One could argue that emotions are instinctual. As you think more and advance more emotions become more complex. So if you have instincts, you have at least some basic form of emotion, even if it's only fear/relief.


----------



## Jax08

ladyfreckles said:


> Guilt isn't as simple as people think it is. Guilt doesn't require you to have actually done anything wrong--you can feel guilty even if it's not your fault. Guilt is a subset of anxiety and thus fear. If a dog is acting guilty the dog is anxious/upset about something that has happened, whether they did it or not, because they realize you associate that thing happening with "bad". So yes, they are capable of it. I don't think they actively think about it being their fault, but it's merely a sign of fear. The actual emotion a dog is feeling is anxiety/fear.
> .


That is the best description of guilt I've ever read.


----------



## codmaster

"Human" emotions in dogs, huh?

I wonder if we in turn have "animal" emotions and feelings.

Do squids feel guilt? How about "squid grief"?
What acts/events could cause an animal to "feel" human emotions? 

By definition wouldn't "human" emotions be restricted to humans?


----------



## Jax08

I think "human emotions" is just a description. All the words we use are a construct of our society and just a description.

Emotions are emotions are emotions...regardless of species.


----------



## codmaster

Many folks think that a dog shows "Guilt" when you return home and the dog has gone in the house and it slinks around when you come home; but actually "proven" that the dog is really responding to your very negative body language. And if you punish the dog for going in the house it has no knowledge of what it did wrong. I would asssume if it doesn't know what it did wrong, probably doesn't feel guilty either?


----------



## Jax08

Codmaster - who are you addressing?


----------



## codmaster

Jax08 said:


> Codmaster - who are you addressing?


Why just anyone reading this thread. 

Just an expression of what folks have said to me about their dogs emotions.


----------



## Jax08

oh...wasn't sure where you were going with that when it seemed most were on the same page as you. lol


----------



## empem90

codmaster said:


> Many folks think that a dog shows "Guilt" when you return home and the dog has gone in the house and it slinks around when you come home; but actually "proven" that the dog is really responding to your very negative body language. And if you punish the dog for going in the house it has no knowledge of what it did wrong. I would asssume if it doesn't know what it did wrong, probably doesn't feel guilty either?


My only problem with this is that how can the dog not know it did something wrong, when I can walk in in the happiest of moods and no knowledge of them having done anything wrong and they are already doing the "slinking " around. It has happened, I walk in have no idea something was chewed on or whatever and they are already acting funny. How can my body language show negativity when I am the one that doesnt have the knowledge yet of what the dog had done wrong.


----------



## Freestep

empem90 said:


> My only problem with this is that how can the dog not know it did something wrong, when I can walk in in the happiest of moods and no knowledge of them having done anything wrong and they are already doing the "slinking " around. It has happened, I walk in have no idea something was chewed on or whatever and they are already acting funny. How can my body language show negativity when I am the one that doesnt have the knowledge yet of what the dog had done wrong.


It's funny, isn't it? I've seen dogs act "guilty" like that, but I don't think they are actually feeling guilt. They may have associated certain behavior with punishment... and you'd think that if they chewed up your new shoes hours ago, they'd have completely forgotten about it by the time you get home, but it does seem that some dogs get a negative feeling that they can't shake. The "guilty" behaviors are actually submissive/appeasement behaviors.


----------



## empem90

Freestep,

Yeah, I mean I am not trying to say that what they are felling is guilt. But I just dont see how it can be said they have no knowledge of ever of doing something wrong. But I see what you are saying, and it makes good sense, they might not be associating directly with what it was they had done wrong (i.e. chewing something or pottying in the house or whatever), but I do think they remember they did something that they can associated with a displeasure from the owner. Or else why would they be acting funny before you (general you) even know they did anything wrong.


----------



## Lucky Paw

dogs feel towards you depending on how they are raised by you or how you treat them since the point you get them. so yes its different. my dog knows when he messes up just by my tone of voice or if i get home and see things out of order and ask him what happend and why he did it he just heels down folds the ears back and looks for a news paper and folds back the ears . when we going out just me and him on walks bike rides or to do ON leach activity he gets exited and spins in circles around me untill i put the leach on. so they show emotion and they know , they look at you dead in the eyes everytime they see you so that feeling that you feel towards them somehow they know and feed off of it... my .02


----------



## codmaster

empem90 said:


> My only problem with this is that how can the dog not know it did something wrong, when I can walk in in the happiest of moods and no knowledge of them having done anything wrong and they are already doing the "slinking " around. It has happened, I walk in have no idea something was chewed on or whatever and they are already acting funny. How can my body language show negativity when I am the one that doesnt have the knowledge yet of what the dog had done wrong.


 
Have you thought about reasoning with your dog then? If he/she can feel "guilt", then maybe we can make them "think" about it before they do something "wrong" and thus they may well think about it and then not do the "bad" thing?

But before you try that, maybe a film of you walking in and and your dog reacting to you just might prove to be enlightening about your dogs reaction.


----------



## volcano

Everything they do is playing you like a book. How else did it come about that we feed and house them. My friend refers to his pitbills stare as jedi mind tricks= you will play ball with me.


----------



## Msmaria

codmaster said:


> Many folks think that a dog shows "Guilt" when you return home and the dog has gone in the house and it slinks around when you come home; but actually "proven" that the dog is really responding to your very negative body language. And if you punish the dog for going in the house it has no knowledge of what it did wrong. I would asssume if it doesn't know what it did wrong, probably doesn't feel guilty either?


I wonder how this works since, when I get home I notice dog slinking before I even notice what he's done. About 3 months after we adopted our poodle mix. I arrived home and greeted dogs at the door like I usually do. ( I have a 23 and 19 year old kids, yet it's only my dogs that greet me everyday) . Only on this day Fluffy, poodle, stayed in the den by the patio door. I thought how odd, why is he looking so sad and slinking around. So I let him outside ( they have a doggie door). It wasn't until I went into my bedroom to put down my purse that I noticed he had dug up my plant pot and had dirt and mud with his paw prints all over my bed. It was so funny I had to laugh. Because i know he already felt bad. So I just cleaned it up and acted normal. Eventually he came around for kisses and has never messed with my plant pot again. Now when I get home and he's looking guilty and hiding ( this only happens rarely) I say " where's the poop, Fluffy?" Also this same dog, when he gets too rough, bites me hard and I act hurt. He licks my hand where he bit me and then licks my face.


----------



## codmaster

Usually it is body language that our pooches read and react to. They are expert at body language!


----------



## JackandMattie

Chicagocanine said:


> The dog is responding to the human's reaction, not feeling guilty for chewing something up.
> I haven't been able to find it lately anymore but for a while there was a video online of a person scattering garbage around the kitchen and then letting the dog in, and the dog acted in the sort of way people usually call "guilty" and when the person said "What did you do? Did you make this mess?" or something like that the dog acted even more like what people normally would call"guilty". Yet the dog had not done anything 'wrong'. The human scattered the trash.
> I wish I could find that video again.


 
Me too. I think it might answer some of the questions here. I do believe dogs are masters are body language, but what people humanize as guilt is actually fear/anxiety.

That's how you explain them looking "guilty" _before_ the owner has even seen any evidence to bodily react to that would prompt the dog's reaction. The dog knows from experience that a certain _situation_ (such as trash being strewn) leads to punishment and they are fearful. 

It doesn't necessarily mean they did it. It just means they can recognize the circumstance as one that makes them anxious. It's the circumstance/situation they are reacting to, not their behavior. 

Of my three dogs, poor Jack always looks the most "guilty" when there's an issue while I'm out. Coincidentally (?), he has also always been my most fearful dog, came to me that way.

Hence, I try my best never to be upset about anything I didn't witness, and never to correct behavior after the fact. I chalk it up to human error, lack of dog proofing my house, etc., correct myself, and move forward. Cost me an $80 remote control last week. Could have cost me a lot more if the batteries had been missing. My bad.

Live and learn.


----------



## billsharp

Emoore said:


> appeasement gesture:
> Dog Communication: Appeasement Gestures





> From the article:
> The following are examples of appeasement gestures:
> 
> Yawning
> Lip licking (outside of meal times)
> Scratching
> Sniffing the ground
> Averting gaze



I have tried these with my wife and they seem to have the opposite effect.


----------



## JackandMattie

billsharp said:


> I have tried these with my wife and they seem to have the opposite effect.


:rofl:


----------



## Sitz&Platz

My Lab showed signs of "guilt", whenever he ate something he wasn't supposed to or got into the trash for a snack. I could always tell by his behavior, as a matter of fact his behavior was the sign that always prompted me to search the house. He would look all pitiful upon seeing me and act like an abused dog, shaking and head down. Mind you, I had this dog since he was 8 weeks old, and I never hit him! And while my Lab was acting guilty, my Maltese was not. So, it was definitely not related to my behavior. 

I take offense when people say that "guilty" behavior is a sign of previous abuse, unless a loud "no" followed by taking away a candy wrapper from him is considered abusive.


----------



## huntergreen

animal behaviorists and psychologists can think what they want. i choose to believe dogs have emotions and thats enough for me.


----------



## codmaster

Heh! Heh!


----------



## GSD mum

I'm going to answer this without fully screening the thread. 
I swear my girl understands everything I say. She has also always loved to 'pay me back' for things (and only in front of me, otherwise what is the point?) for things that I do that upset her. She's pretty much proved to me through the years she very much feels and has her own emotions. I think it's a breed characteristic, as not all dogs are like this. Hounds for example tend to be 'cut off' from their owners the certainly don't shadow their owners like GSD tend to want to.


----------



## codmaster

Here you go folks.

*Anthropomorphism* or *personification* is any attribution of human characteristics (or characteristics assumed to belong only to humans) to other animals, non-living things, phenomena, material states, objects or abstract concepts, such as organizations, governments, spirits or deities.

From Wikipedia.


I personally have not seen my dog cry yet, but maybe some day when I tell him we are not going for a walk.


----------



## martinaa

Google Custance and Mayer for a fairly recent study on the subject.


----------



## codmaster

martinaa said:


> Google Custance and Mayer for a fairly recent study on the subject.


 
Did that!

"_As a result, Custance and Meyer concede that “we *in no way claim that the present study provides definitive answers to the question of empathy in dogs.*” However, they feel justified to state that their study “sets out a profitable direction for further study_.” "


Didn't see where it said that dogs have human emotions - mostly about a dogs reaction to a crying individual.

And as we all well know, dogs do respond very well to human body language! Certasinly does not suggest that dogs experience human like emotions.


----------



## Blanketback

If there is such a thing as reincarnation, I'd like to come back as an ethologist in the future. Just like we can look back and say, "Wow, I can't believe they didn't think a dog could feel pain" maybe some day they'll look back on us and say the same thing about having emotions.

Can My Dog Be Sad? | Dog Star Daily

Press release, Goldsmiths, University of London


----------



## John C.

Do dogs experience love/emotions. Preliminary research says yes. http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/06/opinion/sunday/dogs-are-people-too.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&


----------



## cethlen1621

They may not experience the full range of human emotion, but from my experience with the dogs and cats I have encountered throughout my life, I would say yes to at least basic emotions. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

